# Surprised???



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Johan had one hell of a game tonight. I was playing softaball but when somebody told me he threw a CG and only had 1K, i definately called him a liar. It's hard to believe that he goes 1 inning without a K let alone a whole game. Regardless though, nice to see the run support when he didn't need it.

Make a run boys................


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

For as ugly as things have been at times this season, were only 5.5 back. That's alot better position to make a run from than where we were at last year! I am a skeptic of both Detroits and Clevelands' bullpens and I don't think that Cleveland's rotation can replicate the success of the 06 Tigers or the 05 Black Sox.

My prediction is for another Twins AL Central championship at the end of this year.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah Santana only threw 94 pitches. You will not see CG's when he has 10 K's because that is alot more pitches!

If the twins hitting can be consistant they will be tough to content with. But the hitting is skepitcal right now.

But they are in a better place now than last year.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

the more surprising thing to me was that it was his first career shutout. I still dont know if I believe it but am too lazy to do the research. when "the Duke" tells me something I believe


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

> the more surprising thing to me was that it was his first career shutout.


Bert Bly made a pre-game bet with Santana that he wouldn't throw a complete game shutout b/c he hadn't done so since 2005 against the A's. (Wednesday night was actually the 4th complete game shutout of his career.) Bert felt very comfortable about the bet in the meantime as he should have, but consequently was the one w/ the shaved head Wednesday night. :lol:

Ick, i sound like a Twins' fan.. :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bandman........You are becoming one of us. I think the logo is rubbing off on you more than you think!!!!! :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:laugh: :eyeroll: No no no no no no no
I just like to keep a very close eye on every little thing that happens in baseball...

mlbtraderumors.com is a good site to keep an eye on right now before the trade deadline.
prosportsdaily.com is probably the best site to find all the dirt on any team in any sport.
And of course mlb.com

Nothing slips through the cracks between these three sites combined.
:thumb:


----------

